# Lord help me



## LC (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you tell I have a lot of depotting ahead of me?? LOL!

I have an entirely TOO big kit. With all the travelling I do for weddings and shoots, I decided it was time to downsize...and that means depotting. I didn't want palettes to start with because theyre very messy, but here I am a couple years later, about to depot my ass off. Cross your fingers for me lol.

So i bought all the palettes i need..i think. A few new foundations that my kit was running low on, and some shadows (didnt get palette so that I'd be able to b2m them). The new AWESOME fuscia blush in the rivetting launch, and a couple concealers for my kit. Mostly boring stuff, but makeup isn't always all fun lol..


----------



## tepa1974 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck on your depotting adventure!  Think of all the goodies you'll get with B2M!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Haul. I'm heading to Atlanta in a few weeks to depot my sister's shadows. I can do it with my eyes closed


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck depotting! You will save _so_ much space.


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Agggrrrrhhhh...for the love of depotting Baci! LOL LOL! All the best hon! Cheers to no accidents


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 10, 2010)

holy wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun depotting! i have never tried it (not yet at least) 

but i'm sure you'll do just fine!

lovely haul btw!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh my!  Have fun with all that depotting...and be sure to have the windows open!


----------



## LC (Mar 10, 2010)

mine don't stink when I depot them...maybe because I use a hair straightener instead of a candle?

So far I've depotted about 75..NO ACCIDENTS! woooo.

The biggest bitch is getting the glue off. my trick so far is filling a thin pan with nail polish remover, and putting the shadows in them to soak, about 5 minutes later i go to wipe off the glue, but it's still a pain.

anyone have any other magic tricks for this?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_mine don't stink when I depot them...maybe because I use a hair straightener instead of a candle?

So far I've depotted about 75..NO ACCIDENTS! woooo.

The biggest bitch is getting the glue off. my trick so far is filling a thin pan with nail polish remover, and putting the shadows in them to soak, about 5 minutes later i go to wipe off the glue, but it's still a pain.

anyone have any other magic tricks for this?_

 
Just saturate a cotton ball with alcohol and wipe it off. Firm pressure should get it right off. This is something I just recently started doing.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_mine don't stink when I depot them...maybe because I use a hair straightener instead of a candle?

So far I've depotted about 75..NO ACCIDENTS! woooo.

The biggest bitch is getting the glue off. my trick so far is filling a thin pan with nail polish remover, and putting the shadows in them to soak, about 5 minutes later i go to wipe off the glue, but it's still a pain.

anyone have any other magic tricks for this?_

 

wd-40 is amazing for this. I do the same nail polish trick, but with a thin spray of wd-40 on the pan and then just put the depots on them. The goo comes off really easily this way, you just have to be careful not to get the wd-40 on your eyeshadows/blushes


----------



## ambicion6 (Mar 14, 2010)

go baci go! good luck on the rest of the depotting. yay for all the B2M you're gonna get!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Mar 15, 2010)

acetone perhaps..
make sure to take lots of breaks..I honestly feel like I could pass out from the stench sometimes. Wouldn't want anything to happen to you!


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 15, 2010)

*WOWZERS! its actually pretty fun to depot during your first 5 shadows. then it turns into a routine. hahha... but look at it as, CANT WAIT TO FINISH AND B2M!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe. Good Luck! *


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

Try "Goo Gone" to get the glue off.  So jealous of all the B2M you're going to have!!


----------



## LC (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I did like 75 one day and 100 the next day, i got my little routine going. No stench at all, I think because I used a hair straightener instead of a flame.  and yes...i have TONS of b2m now, at first i was scared to b2m it because when I worked at mac we weren't allowed to take back shadows that didn't have the pan in it, but these guys didnt catch it, i've done it 3 times now.  woo!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 15, 2010)

wow thats a lot of depotting! you are an expert now =) I tried depotting some NYX eyeshadows but I can't do it! I am so scared of breaking them since they are pretty soft =S


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow all of that depotting sigh..........i fell for you


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Wow all of that depotting sigh..........i fell for you_

 
 I do as well. If I was going to depot that much, I would probably have to train a few of my friends in the art to ensure that I got it done quicker.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

funny


----------

